
A fully wrap-around, ultra-thin invisibility cloak at the microscale - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-make-3-d-objects-totally-disappear
======
Asbostos
It only seems to work for reflected light, so you'd still see the object
blocking the background. If you only want to make surface features invisible
from the front, why not just paint it matt black or cover it with a curtain?

Not to say it isn't an amazing discovery.

------
hoers
please remove tracking tokens from links before posting them

(utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=275d98e211-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-275d98e211-281895037)

~~~
Mithaldu
Or leave them and add random nonsense to them.

